# how many exercises per body part..



## jyoung8j (Nov 6, 2012)

How many exercises per body part do you do? Seems a lot of ppl say I'm doing to much in one day so wanted to hear how everyone else trains..


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 6, 2012)

My current routine:  Each number represents a days workout. Usually in about an hour and a half. I work one body part a day and work it once each week.

1) Biceps/Abs
Twenty-Ones (7-7-7)
Decline Dumbbell Curls
Rev Grip Cable Curls
Sup Dumbbell Curls (Swiss)
Pull Ups
Preacher Curls
SloMo Dumbell Curls
Leg Raises
Swiss Crunch
Plank to Failer


2) Chest
Barbell Flat Bench Press
Dumbbell Flat Bench
Smith Machine Exp Bench
Forward Lean Dips
Dumbbell Flys
Smith Seated bench


3) Legs
Squat
Kneeling Ham Curls
Lunges
Leg Press
Seated Calf Raises
Standing Calf Raises
Quad Extensions
Glute Kick-Backs


4) Back
Bent Over Bb Row
Bb Shrugs
T Bar Rows
Db rows
Db Reverse Fly
Bent over Db Row
Power Cleans
Wide Lat Pulldowns



5) Triceps/Abs
Db pullovers
Jailhouse Dips
Skull Crushers
Tri Cable Pushdowns
Ovrhd Cable Extensions
Db Ear Crushers
Bhnd Head Cable Ext
Ovhd Db extension
Close Grip Bench
Kickbacks
Tri-Angle Pushups
Dcline Crunches
Leg Raises
Side Planks



6) Shoulders
Db Side Raises
Bb Upright Row
Military Press
Hang/Clean Press
Seat OH Db Press
Seated Arnold Press
Bb Rows - Standing


----------



## Curiosity (Nov 6, 2012)

63, many sets/reps per exercise listed?

Unless that's one set per exercise, that's more volume than I can handle... But some people can make great gains doing high volume. I overtrain really easily so I have to keep my volume low. Everyone is different, you have to find out what works for you by trying different approaches.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 6, 2012)

I come at each muscle group with 2 different routines.  Each routines is a pyramid with failure starting at the peak and then dropping from there..... (for a total of 5 sets per routine)


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 6, 2012)

I do 6-8 depending on the body part

3-4 sets

10-12 reps at the moment


----------



## DF (Nov 6, 2012)

Jenner said:


> I do 6-8 depending on the body part
> 
> 3-4 sets
> 
> 10-12 reps at the moment



Damn, put me to shame.  I do 4 exercises 3-4 sets.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 6, 2012)

5-6 exercises per bodypart.  Sometimes more if Im feeling it.  Never been afraid of volume or inability to recover


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 6, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Damn, put me to shame.  I do 4 exercises 3-4 sets.



lol, I would feel like I didn't do enough I feel great with that amount, but have been doing it forever


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 6, 2012)

Yea I do 4 sets for 10-12 reps.. going to try keep it to bout 6-7 exercises tho..


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 6, 2012)

everything i do is based on feel.  Some days i prolly do 2x the volume than others.  Also, if i did chest recently and want to get shoulders or tri's in for some reason il to a custom tailored workout.  trying for isoloation moves to only that the one muscle group.  


most days working sets are between 16-24


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 6, 2012)

old school style chest= flat bench x 6 15 10 8 6 3 1 incline db x 4 8 6 6 flat bench db x3 8 6 6 incline barbell x 3 12 10 10 pec deck x 2 12 8


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 6, 2012)

Curiosity said:


> 63, many sets/reps per exercise listed?
> 
> Unless that's one set per exercise, that's more volume than I can handle... But some people can make great gains doing high volume. I overtrain really easily so I have to keep my volume low. Everyone is different, you have to find out what works for you by trying different approaches.



Its 3 sets of 12 usually. If I go heavy I will go 3 sets of 6-8. 

This routine is for recomp. I am just beginning a blast of mast and test and will rebuild my routine to fit the cycle I am about to run. I tailor every workout routine to fit what I am working on at the time and what cycle I am running.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 6, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> How many exercises per body part do you do? Seems a lot of ppl say I'm doing to much in one day so wanted to hear how everyone else trains..



Don't do so much isolation and you'll never have this problem. Stick to the big compound movements and you'll just be too tired to over do it.


----------



## Tilltheend (Nov 6, 2012)

I would say it all depends on what kind of routine you do and how many different body parts per session you plan on training.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 6, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Damn, put me to shame.  I do 4 exercises 3-4 sets.



diddo, I grow with 12 sets.  I'd rather stress the muscle when it's fresh and not fatigued.  Let me elaborate, that would be 4 sets, 3 different exercise per muscle.  Back/bi would total 24 sets, etc.  And I finish ever workout with one cock pushup!


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 6, 2012)

Good points everyone.. I'm def exhausted when I leave.. esp just from going from 3 to 4 working sets.. just need to pick 6 big exercises and roll with it..


----------



## HDH (Nov 8, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> I come at each muscle group with 2 different routines.  Each routines is a pyramid with failure starting at the peak and then dropping from there..... (for a total of 5 sets per routine)



I do the same. I pyramid up but max at 4 and 5 is a drop set. I like the idea of working my way up on the weight, it keeps off the injured list and works both slow and fast twitch muscles. 

Also, my max effort is usually higher on #4 as opposed to keeping the weight the same across the board. It helps to build strength like that as well. Some will start with a 1RM and take percentages as the pyramid weight.

HDH


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 8, 2012)

It actually depends if I'm on cycle or off. It also depends on how big my cycle is. If I'm on a nice size cycle I go hard and kill myself. If I'm off, not so much.


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 12, 2012)

Usually 5-6 exercise for the larger muscle groups. 3 sets each start at 12 reps add weight and get down to 6 reps.Arms I do in one day 4 bi exercise and 4 tri exercises. Super set style 1 bi 1 tri then rest and repeat


----------



## Workhard10 (Dec 17, 2012)

I know everyone is different but for me and my training partner (my bro) we do every body part twice a week. Back/bis chest/shoulders/ tris and legs. Make sure we get dead lift squats and bench in at least once a week but we mainly work on feel. If lower back was hit extra hard one workout concentrate on upper next same with legs n chest. If I ever feel run down or like I needs break I take a day or two off or just do cardio. But it has helped with my muscle shape and density for sure.


----------

